# Front Doors



## divadoll (Nov 16, 2010)

A good front door says alot about your house.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 18, 2010)

i love funky doors!  I always wanted to paint everything in my house purple too though. haha

Now i just want purple deep shag carpet in the bedrooms and den- the rest tile.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 19, 2010)

I agree ! I love old wooden, carved doors. A door is the first thing you see when coming into a new house, so it shouldn't be neglected.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 21, 2010)

This is the stained glass that we had put into our front door.  This is before we painted it and changed the hardware.  The design is mine. It's of a Beta swimming in some plants.


----------



## katana (Nov 22, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the stained glass that we had put into our front door.  This is before we painted it and changed the hardware.  The design is mine. It's of a Beta swimming in some plants.



Very nice looking Diva!

How did you design it? Did you get it made?


----------



## divadoll (Nov 22, 2010)

We found a company (a guy) that does custom stained glass on the internet.  He brought over a sample of his work, pictures, glass samples etc. He had a sample pic of his work and it was of koi goldfish and I thought he can do one of a beta.  We started sketching the panels at the kitchen table and he sent me the final sketch, I tweeked it a little more to get the fish the way we wanted.  One thing's for sure, no one else has my door.


----------



## Dianerrs (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine is a blue. I like it actually.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm renting this house though, so I really had no say in it.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 22, 2010)

I painted the front door to my old house royal blue.  You don't live in Surrey, do you?


----------



## katana (Nov 23, 2010)

That's very cool! I didn't knwo you could get cutomized stain glass, how unique!

Thanks for sharing diva.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 23, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's very cool! I didn't knwo you could get cutomized stain glass, how unique!
> 
> Thanks for sharing diva.



Thanks.  Its actually not easy to find people that do it.  I found 1 company in the Yellow Pages.  Good thing Roger came to the house fully prepared.  It was not cheap tho.  The 3 panels were $1500 total.


----------



## Karren (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh Yeah....  Were looking at adding on an entryway and we are spending a lot of time trying to find just the right door.....


----------

